# Brick and Board Breaking.........



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

This was a huge factor for me in the beginning of my Kenpo training ..... does anyone else do much of this anymore?
 :asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 5, 2002)

Wouldn't mind trying it once or twice, but it's not done in my 
school .


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

have dropped it as well.


----------



## Rainman (May 5, 2002)

Hmm what about the conditioning it takes to do breaking?  Seeing that in a typical school must be equally as rare.   Not a lot of AKer's seem to get into weapon conditioning.  Seems like it would be beneficial if not done to the extreme.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

It  really helped me with penetration!!!!!!!

and yes do nothing to extreem!

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (May 5, 2002)

Breaking is kind of a throw away technique or series of techniques.  Depending on what kind of breaking you are talking about, there isn't any real hand conditioning required.  Mainly, it's all mind and basic technique.

Breaking isn't really necessary to being able to perform martial arts well.  I use it, on occasion, to show the students what it's all about, then get on with it.  Generally, for simple breaking technique, it only takes about 5 minutes of instruction before almost anyone can break a board. 

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

Basically true, however I'm not only referring to one board or brick (which I agree with you only takes a few minutes to explain and execute for most) but when I was training breaking.... (I admit I did go to extremes) I learned to  break with everything.  From 2 knuckle punches to spear hands to head breaks,  to heel breaks (which I used in competition effectively 13 + un-spaced bricks) to an 8' 2x4 being swung at me and broke with an inward block, elbows, knees, fire breaks, suspended breaks to the hardest of them all .... selective breaking, and, well... yes, you could say I went a little crazy  ,

I used to even break the Standards that I set the bricks on (after a challenge) which was a regular block 8x8x16.  After all was said and done there actually was a lot of different conditioning methods I experimented with and needed to do the level of breaking I was doing.

The end result (other than always being wanted for demos) was a great understanding of depth of penetration.  Mr. Parker and I discussed this a lot (he also used to break a lot in the early days).  He concurred with me as to the benefits, but we both agreed that it is not for most in today's studios for several reasons, at least not to my level of training.

I do agree with Dan that today you can turn on to the Christian Channel on cable and watch the Power team do many breaking feats most of which are a great "smoke and mirrors" display of power to entertain folks.

Real Breaking is an art in itself and everyone (in my opinion) should at some point experience it to some degree for obvious benefits that I have stated.

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (May 5, 2002)

I see what you mean now Dennis.  You're right.  We used to break lots of stuff like that.  As a matter of fact, when I first started in Kenpo, I was also doing Shaolin Fist from a "certified" Shaolin Master, 5th generation.  We used to do a lot of iron palm training and breaking like that.  Used to be fun to literally shatter concrete blocks with a palm slap.  We kind of gave that up when my Kenpo instructor, Dick Ranney, used it quite accidentally, while sparring.  He slapped on a ball kick and broke the students shin in, as I recall, at least two places.

The problem with things like palm development, and hand development, is that if you continue, and you are not sure of what you are doing, you may very well end up with permanent hand damage, or at the very least, limited range of motion.  

I have a couple of my "hard core" Black Belts that are out in the world, in various diverse, places, and we do breaking every once in a while when we get together.  When we do, we occasionally practice breaking 4 inch concrete blocks.  However, it's not something I teach anymore.  Frankly, I simply don't see the need for it.

Having said that, you and I, Dennis, are from the old school, where we used to go out of our way to attempt to outdo the orientals.  If they could break 3, we would break 4.

As I have said before, a better example of break.aing would be speed breaking.  Tie a 1/2 inch by 6 inch board with two lengths of thread from the ceiling hanging so that the 6 inch side is facing you.  Break it with either a spear or a front punch, and leave the string unbroken.  Now... That, in my mind, equates to power.

As usual, it is much fun to trade old guy war stories with you.
:asian: 

Dan Farmer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

I don't nor have I trained it either for over 20 years. LOL.... I had the foresight to not want to be crippled at 50 LOL.  I did want to be able to feed myself toast at breakfast .......:rofl: 

Yes, the suspended breaks are really fun to do.  They demonstrate ...... well I  wouldn't say power..... but rather penetrated focus ability of a blow.  It really does take a little skill and focus to break "suspended" boards or bricks.

:asian:

P.S. Oh yeah....... watch your mouth........ about this "Old Guy" stuff.....  shessh!  I'm just a kid compared to some of you geezers!:iws:


----------



## tunetigress (May 5, 2002)

Well I just love all you old geezers in here, you make me feel young!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 5, 2002)

Did a break for my students Saturday, for the Project Action Break-a-thon. Was doing patio blocks went for 8 of the 8"x16"x2" have never try the patio blocks before. Broke 5 of the 8 with forearm. I knew when I hit it, it wasn't going to go. Have broken 10 of the Edging blocks before. Also blew up a pop can with a punch. It is amazing that some people have never broke before. Have a former TKD student that has never broke before I show him how. I am glad my instructor had showed me. It is something I don't want to do all the time.
Bob Thomas


----------



## Klondike93 (May 5, 2002)

When I went thru the TKD ranks I had to break starting at blue belt.  Let's see, it was 2 boards with a jumping 180 back kick and I nailed it on the first try too  .

For black we had to do 2 ceramic roofing tiles with a punch or chop and I can't remember what the other one was  

My favorite break was the one for my high red belt. A person holds a board flat with arms outstretched and 2 boards are stood on end on it. You break the two boards with a step thru handsword palm up.  It's a speed break and it took me three trys to get.  So I worked on getting it down and moved up to 4 boards and was pretty good at it.

Haven't done any since, probably 91 or 92, but I still do some stuff to keep the right hand ready in case I want to. Knuckle push ups, punching wood concrete things like that. 




:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *This was a huge factor for me in the beginning of my Kenpo training ..... does anyone else do much of this anymore?
> :asian: *



Done it before when I was heavily into TKD (No jokes please)
I still find it beneficial for  use in class to help people with their kicking technique. After all, I ain't gonna let anyone blow a hole through me!:wink:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 6, 2002)

If anyone still breaks have you or do you use the re-breakable boards? At the kenpo school I go to they have them in different colors from yellow to black interestingly enough. Yellow the easiest and black the hardest. Haven't tried any of them yet was wondering if anyone else uses them too.



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2002)

I have used some different brands of these boards........ some are good some suck...... so by in large however I think they are a good idea economically and still accomplish what we want.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2002)

congrats on your green belt!  lol:rofl: :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 6, 2002)

WOULD I GET PROMOTED THAT FAST IN THE IKKO???:erg:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

Heck no........... I'd make you EARN it!  

But you'd feel better about it! :boing1:  lol

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (May 7, 2002)

Is there any real value in the process of breaking?

Okay, I know all about how if you can break the wood or concrete, you are essentially breaking bone and so on.  Got that much.  But what I mean is, is there a stronger argument *for* learning breaking than *against*, or is it all just a matter of personal choice?

I have never officially done breaking, although I have walloped the heck out of some of those rebreakable boards (the medium level ones).  Broke one open on my first try, which surprised me, actually.

Anyway, I don't intend to slam anyone pro or con, I am just curious.  Breaking is something that I have looked into, and wanted to try, but have never been real motivated to do so.

What would you guys say?

Peace--


----------



## Michael Billings (May 7, 2002)

:hammer: 
Never in Kenpo, but lots in Shotokan and Tae-Kwon-Do.  Speed breaks, power breaks, all of them basically testostarone breaks.  I knew I could hit hard if I could break a brick or boards. It had a lot to do with focus and committment to your strike.  A very black dot kind of focus on intensity.  Also a great forum for teaching the importance of breath and kiai. 

They still break as part of testing in Tae-Kwon-Do generally.  Of course it is usually with a kick and done with a 1" X 12" cut 12" long, so it is square.  But the kids get a real bang out of it.

Now should we talk about makiwara training, which I did also, but got to stop shortly after starting Kenpo.  No I take that back, Brian Duffy did put up some makiwara's in the school while I was there in the early 80's.  I went back to playing with them until I transitioned to heavy bags when they became more available.

I have not looked back and my knuckles look almost human again.  I am not real interested in breaking, but if some of my students are, I would probably do the Chinese heel palm breaks (wrist breaks) to teach them.  If I remember ... and I do, it was sorta fun at the time, and occassionaly painful.  

Have fun, Dennis - you break me up.
-Michael Billings
United Kenpo Systems.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

It is how I developed a great understanding for depth of penetration.  Some say that I hit hard (I disagree, I don't think I hit hard enough ~ really .. hee hee) but none the less I learned my focus via   breaking.  Yes, there is a real reason to learn this.

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (May 7, 2002)

....next question:  What's the best way to start?  Just approach my instructor and ask?  I'm guessing that he will know some of this, or at least be able to point me in the direction of someone else who would....

Should I buy a rebreakable board and mess with it?

Heh....sheeeesh, one more thing to work on....puts another smile on my face...

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

Yes, first go to your instructor and get their guidance!  This goes without saying.  Your loyalty is always to your instructor, studio and organization.  

To examine this correctly can be an intricate process to follow ~ i.e. conditioning etc.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 7, 2002)

I'm told that I do not hit that hard, but a chest strike is usually felt in the back the next day, hmmmm. I don't get it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

Me neither.......!!:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I'm told that I do not hit that hard, but a chest strike is usually felt in the back the next day, hmmmm. I don't get it. *



I once got hit so hard in the ribs, on the side, that my sternum bruised. It felt like my ribcage went flat on one side. 

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I'm told that I do not hit that hard, but a chest strike is usually felt in the back the next day, hmmmm. I don't get it. *



Ahhhhh ... Glasshopper ... You have found the secret of striking the mystical and vewy secwet Golden Dwagon Internal Meridian of Tiger Balm Slow death by ...

Oh!  Sorry!  Thought I was writing for a new Chop-Socky Flick! :lol:

Rebound pain is not uncommon when a strike is accurately applied through the upper torso.  I once learned a Shaolin strike that when applied on the right side, correctly, was purported to burst the left kidney and visa-versa.   There's a lot to be said for applied energy.

Take care,

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Seig (May 10, 2002)

And here I thought that I had been taught to make my blows penetrating and now did it without thinking about it.


----------



## Chiduce (May 10, 2002)

I enjoy breaking. It gives me a basic understanding of my striking skills. I would like to try the backhand slap for concrete, cinderblock and brick. I have seen it done successfully and is an awesome site to watch. I break, solid and holed concrete blocks, bricks, the concrete blocks with tile glued to ithem, cinders with and without holes. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Seig (May 10, 2002)

I usually do a speed break or a one finger break to prove a point to people who are afraid of it.  Last week, I wasn't really paying as much attention as I should and went to a speed break on a board I was holding and when I hit it and it didn't break, I found out it was still "green", hand should be back to normal in a few days.


----------



## Sigung86 (May 11, 2002)

Had a situation like that one time.  Attempted, repeatedly, to break a board that had been provided by my instructor.  My hand bounced off of it numerous times before I finally gave up ... Just a simple 12"x12"x1" board ... made from 105 year old oak! 

After that I was always "vewy carefuw when I bwoke boards"! :rofl: 


Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 11, 2002)

That would have broken it I bet.....:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *That would have broken it I bet.....:rofl:
> 
> :asian: *




*MOM!!!!* Make Dennis quit picking on me!!!!!!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan "Why's everybody always pickin' on me????" Farmer


----------



## Seig (May 11, 2002)

The last thing I broke with my head was a windshield and that was not on purpose.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 11, 2002)

Could it have something to do with you being the president of the GD7 fan club?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 11, 2002)

I gotta fan club?

cool

:asian:


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2002)

Breaking boards is a excellant way to illustrate the concept of hitting through your target NOT to your target. Something you can't do on a person, well without them getting really angry and wanting to try it on you. It is only really for personel development or to teach the above mentioned principle among others. Like everybody has heard bricks and boards don't hit back......

That brings up and interesting idea. Have your partner hold a board and move with you like you are sparring. At any time he feels like he can settle and lock the board for a break in any position, angled downward for a front kick to the side for a ridge hand, etc. As soon as he settles (maybe says go or something) you have to focus and break. If it is just a single board it would provide enough resistance to challenge your technique without the need for the heavy duty focusing of a multiple board break.

I haven't done this as I just thought of it but now that it is down on 'paper' it sounds really cool, wish I had somebody to try it with.
:wah: 

Rob


----------



## Roland (May 11, 2002)

...I might really trust someone a lot.
But not with this drill.
Sounds to easy to have a mistake happen.
I enjoy breaking myself, especially at demos, I like to do the head butt breaking, that just throws people off.


----------



## Robbo (May 12, 2002)

Trust goes w/o saying in this type of drill. But as we spend more time in the arts we have to look at new ways to challenge ourselves. It seems to me when somebody is doing Lone Kimono on you you are trusting them not to hyperextend your elbow so I view this exercise no differently than the trust involved in doing self-defense full out. However you are right, you definitely have to set ground rules such as which way the grain will be going and you definitely have to trust each other.

Rob


----------



## Seig (May 12, 2002)

IF you are going to try this sort of thing, I owuld recommend that you (if you are the instructor) and one of your senior belts practice it for a while before you demonstrate it to the class and starthaving them try it.  The fastest way to scare a junior student is tohave a senior get hurt trying something new.  You may also learn a few pitfalls to help them avoid.


----------



## Robbo (May 12, 2002)

What I had mentioned about board breaking 'sparring' would only be for experianced breakers. What would be required for actual belt ranks would be simpler breaks under controlled circumstances. That idea was just to keep things interesting for the people who like to do that sort of thing.

It was just an idea that came to me while typing, that I thought you guys might get a kick out of. Of course I wouldn't ask people to try something that I had not done previously in a safe and responsible manner.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2002)

hee hee....... someone famous I think said that........ LOL,   

Having done a lot of breaking in my time.......... "Moving" Targets are quite interesting.  I have experimented with them and have mixed feelings..... It is fun as Robbo outlined but .... lol..... yes a bit dangerous for the partner..... well if there is any speed involved of course.  If you move an then "hold" and wait for the strike ....... then it of course is much safer.  

To do this more realistically....... we put on the "Gorilla suit" with all the protection and face shield and hand pads then spar ...... one with the board and the other...... "Target hunter"  The TH tries to hit the targets presented and break the board while in constant movement....... it is hard but fun...  (I want to do this with Gou) lol.....

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 12, 2002)

Make sure you get him a real Gorilla Suit.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 12, 2002)

> It seems to me when somebody is doing Lone Kimono on you you are trusting them not to hyperextend your elbow



We have an over zealous blue belt that has the control and subtlity of a rhino. He will hyperextend the elbow for you so I wouldn't want to try this with him  


:asian:


----------



## Robbo (May 12, 2002)

Yeah, but what happens when it is the other person's turn, does he suck it up or what? If he actually enjoys it then you have no choice but to find him a partner of the same mindset and let them beat each other to %%#@. or........

Invite him to a few BB classes for use as an uke (dummy).

Rob


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2002)

I like you Robbo!

:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 13, 2002)

When I was at my heaviest, I used people like this for a technique I created and called the *Falling Fat Man* Def- Two handed choke.
1.)  Hop back with both feet while simulataneously executing a palm heel strike to each elbow.
2.)  Without any loss of momentum travel up and back down striking the radial nerves with outward hand swords (palms up).
3.)  Bouncing off the forearms do a double claw to the face with the thumbs entering the eye sockets.
4.)  Retract your hands and bounce off your chest into a double punch to the attackers chest/solar plexus.
5.) Step forward with the right foot and place your hands at the junction of the lumbar/cocyx region.  Placing your thumb between the vertebrae, pull the attacker into a bear hug and lean forward, making sure the crown of you head is tucked under the chin as you fall forward.


----------



## D.Cobb (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *When I was at my heaviest, I used people like this for a technique I created and called the Falling Fat Man Def- Two handed choke.
> 1.)  Hop back with both feet while simulataneously executing a palm heel strike to each elbow.
> ...




OUCH!!!!!
--Dave


----------



## Michael Billings (May 13, 2002)

OK this could be taken several ways.  But the way I meant it was another technique a friend of mine did at his 1st Black test in front of Mr. Parker, when I was testing for 2nd, was "Crashing Boulders".  You got it ... at the end of the technique he sat on them, vigourously.  Dennis, you may remember Julian Henry?  I think it was the last technique in his form.  I knew what was coming, but still could not stop from chuckling.  

Michael B.
United Kenpo Systems-Texas


----------



## Nightingale (May 15, 2002)

I've been wanting to learn breaking...
I've been begging to learn breaking...

however, I have sensed a hesitancy from those I have approached who know how to do it.  My instructor himself doesn't teach breaking, so I've asked around, and almost everyone I've asked doesn't seem to want to teach a girl how to break.  When the guys ask, they get taught right away, but when I ask, they're "busy" and "maybe some other time"  why is this?!  Its not like I want to break stacks of concrete bricks or anything, but just a little 1"x12"  Its not something I plan on doing on a regular basis, its just something that I think is cool and I want to learn it.  I'm a brown belt, so its not like I don't have martial arts experience, I've seen white belts do it, and I'm 23 so its not like I'm too young...  Is there some reason why girls shouldn't break that I don't know about?  

sigh...


----------



## Roland (May 15, 2002)

I am just not comfortable teaching it to others.
Not sure why, I just feel like it is one of those things that you almost can not teach, it is experienced. 

And experience is a very hard teacher indeed.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *I've been wanting to learn breaking...  I've been begging to learn breaking...Is there some reason why girls shouldn't break that I don't know about?
> sigh...*



None that I know about Nightingale.  I have taught all my female Student Brown Belts to Break... (required).  Now, they don't have to break stakes of stuff but they do need to know how to do it and why.   In fact all of them liked it but few really "got into it" much after they did their required amounts (usually only 2 boards or 2 inches of bricks).  

I can't talk for your instructors ........ so it is a mystery to me as well as you.  Come on down to Arizona  LOL


:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 16, 2002)

hmmmm...arizona is only a few hours away..... j/k


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 17, 2002)

We're neighbors!

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 17, 2002)

hey, its only 300 miles...I put more miles on my car than that in a week! (I live 68 miles one way from my job and 30 miles the other way from my studio LOL):rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 17, 2002)

If your instructor will let you it's worth the drive.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Nightingale (May 17, 2002)

he'd let me...

I'm going to be in AZ in August...if I haven't found someone to teach me by then, I'll look ya up.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 17, 2002)

Are you going to AZ to visit or to live there permanently? Also, can you be sure that your instructor will let you study with another instructor! I can only wish I could move to Arizona, besides the fact it has rained here everyday but 1 for the past 3wks. and 5 days, and it hasn't gone into the 70's but 5 total days this yr. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 17, 2002)

you are complaining about the rain............. We don't know what it is.....!!!!!!!  It hasn't rained here all year!!      Remember you have to share the pool with the Scorpions!


:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 17, 2002)

actually, I'd just be passing through arizona en route to a dinosaur excavation in eastern wyoming.

with regards to studying with different people:  in the past five years, while studying under one main instructor, I have had
one person teaching me fighting
one person teaching me self defense and kata,
and two people teaching me weapons

somehow I think one more ain't gonna matter.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 17, 2002)

We'll just put those scorpions in the jar with the rest of them.
He He.
Jason Farnsworth

It's too darn cold up here for those things. You can keep 'em.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 17, 2002)

I understand now about the instructor thing. Some instructors are real touchy (extremly touchy) when they have a student go elsewhere. Looks like you have a good one. Mine is also fine with training with other instructors. There's too much knowledge out there that 1 person has that maybe others do not.
Respectfully,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Nightingale (May 17, 2002)

my instructor is very good when it comes to fighting and self defense techniques.  However, kata isn't really his thing, he does it but doesn't like it, and he never learned weapons.  his reasoning is that anything I learn elsewhere, I can bring back and share.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 17, 2002)

going to Dinosaur National Park in N/W Colorado?

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 18, 2002)

nope. I'm going to work on an actual dig site in eastern wyoming, about 40 miles north of Lusk, WY.   The dig is on a private ranch and run by a paleontologist based out of USC.  

Last year we pulled the better half of a triceratops skeleton out of the ground, including the horns and frill (the ruffly bony thing around the back of the skull).  I found a few skeletons out there myself, but none worth digging up. Contrary to popular belief, triceratops skellys are a dime a dozen and most aren't worth the effort it takes to pull them out of the ground.  If you know what you're looking for and you're looking in the right place, you can sometimes literally trip over bones.

If any of you live near downtown LA, you can see last year's triceratops at the Mercado cultural center just south of USC.  I found the femur (upper leg bone) on the skeleton myself.  It had gotten separated from the rest of the skeleton and ended up further down the canyon.  I jumped down a small cliff and it was sticking out of the wall.

This year we're working on a duckbill.  Its really not very complicated, once you figure out how to tell the difference between bones and rock.  Its just a lot of very tedious digging and brushing, and pouring paleobond (glorified super glue) on the bones to keep them together.

Its great fun, but a LOT of hard work.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 18, 2002)

C O O L!


----------



## Seig (May 18, 2002)

Arizon is a trifle further for me, I'm trying to figure out how to get out there before Mr.C visits my neighborhood next.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Contrary to popular belief, triceratops skellys are a dime a dozen.   *



It would be great in my back yard!  How do I get a small one. (just the head)

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 19, 2002)

hehe...I said JUNK triceratops skellys are a dime a dozen...
if it has a skull, even a partial one, its a GOOD skelly.

skulls are seldom preserved because they aren't flat like most of the other bones, and they aren't solid, like horns.  The skull tends to get completely crushed by the weight involved in the fossilization process.  Intact skulls are worth a LOT of money.  an intact horn can sell for $4000-$6000.  A skull is much more than that.

If you like, though, I can send you some bone pieces.  I have some bits of a T-Rex rib bone, some fossilized turtle shell, and some Triceratops rib fragments.  When I was teaching first grade last year, I used to give them out in my prize box.  The boys were always competing over the bones. They thought they were so cool.  hehe. I think they're cool too...i just know that when I go back there this year, I'll have another few buckets full of bone scraps.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 19, 2002)

My 12 and 13 year old will go wild for those......... Hell, forget them "I" want them :rofl: that is really cool.  

I'll even teach you how to break them!!  :rofl: 

Be sure and tell Dave tho.... I don't want him to come over and kill me or anything LOL.....

:asian:


----------



## Turner (May 19, 2002)

Where could a person get ahold of some dino claws or teeth? How rare are they?

I'd love to have a job studying bones and playing in the dirt all day. I just don't think that I could sit at a desk and write my findings down in order to really go after that type of job. Just let me dig in the dirt all day and do Kenpo at night and I'd be fine.. or just do Kenpo all day and Dig in the dirt on occassion... Fun stuff.


----------



## Nightingale (May 19, 2002)

claws and teeth are really rare.  claws don't tend to fossilize well...they're like fingernails.   Teeth are just so small they tend to get washed away or simply overlooked.  I found three of them on my last dig and the paleontologist told me that he hadn't found that many in the last year.  I guess I have a good eye for detail or something.  He didn't let me keep the teeth. He says those belong in a museum, and he's right.  I also found a garfish tooth, and a few garfish scales, again, which belong in a museum, so I couldn't keep em.  Those were really cool tho...the fish tooth was still sharp after millions of years. 

claws and teeth are typically found in areas called "lag deposits"  which is basically a bend in a dried up riverbed or floodplain where junk washed out by river or flooding collects.  you get a lot of miscellaneous bone fragments there too, mostly just sitting right on top of the ground because of a recent flash flood.  Unless you really know your dinos, its really hard to guess which dino the fragment came from, and even then, its still just an educated guess from knowing which dinos are in the area, and what the bones look like... for example, a T-Rex bone is a lot more dense and weighs a lot more than a duckbill bone, because T-Rexes were a lot heavier and had a lot more muscle to support, so if you find a really dense, heavy bone, you can make an educated guess that it came from a T-Rex, and if you find a lighter bone, it probably came from a triceratops, because they're the most common in the area, but it could just as easily be from a duckbill.  About one in a hundred skellys out there are duckbills.  One in a million is a T-Rex.  They're much rarer because they're at the top of the food chain.  Duckbill and Triceratops are at the bottom, because they eat plants.  It takes a lot of plants to feed a triceratops, and it takes a lot of triceratops to feed one T-Rex.  Sue, the T-Rex skelly that was sold at Christies auction was found about ten miles from our dig site.  Sue is the most complete T-Rex skeleton ever found, and she sold for millions.  Stan, the other T-Rex found by the same paleontologist as Sue, was also found nearby.  T-Rex skellys are definitely in the area...I just haven't found one....yet.


----------



## Turner (May 19, 2002)

Well, you at least got to play with the teeth for a little bit. =)

Maybe I should switch from striving for a Psychology degree to a 'dig in the ground' -ology degree. I'd just love to have fun playing in the dirt. I don't care if I'd be digging up dino's or digging up tombs... just to dig in the dirt with the hope of discovering something new. (The digging in the dirt is the biggest part. :lol I love knowledge and discovering things of all types. It's a curse to be interested in so many different things. Oh to be independantly weathy so that I could explore those interests. I'm not, but I've got the next best thing... Kenpo. As long as you train you will never cease to discover and re-discover new things. Like digging for dino bones, it takes hard work and a strict attention to detail <Basic Training flashback: "Attention to detail is the most important thing in your lives, Maggots!"> but new knowledge (to you at least) is there. I've heard a saying "Seek that which all else is connected." Kenpo is one such thing. No matter where your journey through life will take you, Kenpo has a connection to it. A true black belt in Kenpo is not just a black belt in Kenpo, but is one in life as well. S/he has learned how to live a better and more fulfilling life. Like breaking bricks and boards, you can break through obstructions in your path, not because your hand is more solid than the brick or board but because your mind is fully set on driving not into it, but rather beyond it.

All bow down to the master rambler... I can go on and on about nothing at all.


----------



## Nightingale (May 19, 2002)

LOL.  digging-in-the-dirt-ology!  great way to put it...

I love both paleontology (dinos), and archaeology (people).  My goal someday is to go to egypt and assist in the excavation of KV-5.  That's the tomb where all of ramses II's children are buried...he had like 100 kids.  This tomb is insane. there's so many different passages. It was buried by a cave in very early, so only the first two rooms got robbed, and everything else is still there, but its literally completely covered in dirt, so its taking forever to excavate and rely on volunteers...sigh...to have the time and money to finance a trip to egypt for a year or so to go dig in dirt....  dunno why most girls don't like getting dirty...they're missing out!


----------



## C.E.Jackson (May 19, 2002)

I teach breaking as a means of building confidence, penetration, and teaching control of adrinelin. However beyond demontrations and training for beginners I don't feel it has any really useful applications.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *The excavation of KV-5.  That's the tomb where all of Ramses II's children are buried...he had like 100 kids.
> *



Those are just the Boys (111).... in addition he is believed to have had another 50 some girls as well!!

Nefertiti and his harem were busy!

Is his successor Ramesis III, his 12th son, Merenptah buried there in KV-5 as well?

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 19, 2002)

not sure, but I wouldn't think so...usually pharaohs had their own tombs.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

now that would be a discovery!!  King Tuts old broken boards..
:rofl:
:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 22, 2002)

.....picturing pharaoh complete with gold headdress and funky goatee screaming "hiyaaaahhhh" and snapping boards in half....

LOL.:rofl: :viking3:  ...sigh.... why do we have viking smilies but not egyptian smilies?


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

How do you say "Very Impressive, but brick not hit back" in Egyptian?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

But I'll ask his Mummy

:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *But I'll ask his Mummy*



Boooooooo!!!!!!
Hissssssssssss!!!!!

Given your rank vs. MY rank, I'll won't throw tomatoes.
But don't push me


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Awwww c'mon....... that was cute.......
> *



I've been a father for 4 months now ... my wife said something
to me today, that applies here.  My daughter farted, and I 
laughed ... she got on me for laughing about it, and my words
were exactly yours ... Awwww c'mon....... that was cute.  Wife's
reply: "Yes it was, but I don't want you to encourage her to 
keep doing it" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

I know when Im not appreciated....... ** sniff **


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I know when Im not appreciated....... ** sniff ** *



ROFL!!!  You just had to add the "*sniff*" didn't you?   

:roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

buuuuuuuut   you are close to the source.

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 23, 2002)

It seems the chili-dog found it's way into another thread. *sniff*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 25, 2002)

Has anyone ever broke bottles or ice?


----------



## Nightingale (May 25, 2002)

speaking of breaking bottles...

has anyone seen that new "got milk?" ad?  Its a print (magazine) ad that has the girl from "crouching tiger" in it... she's karate chopping a full milk bottle. Its an awesome action shot.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 25, 2002)

Roflmao........    Not Milk!


----------



## Nightingale (May 25, 2002)

hehe


----------



## Seig (May 26, 2002)

When I was younger and dumber, I use to break forty pound blocks of ice.  Now, I feel I am much too smart (read olde and decrepit) to do that sort of thing.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 26, 2002)




----------



## Seig (May 27, 2002)

Nope, filled a five gallon bucket with water and froze it.
Actually, the first time I did it was accidental.  My Dad and I ran a charter fihing boat and used five gallon buckets of ice to keep the fish cool.  We had caught a mess of fish and the block could not cover all of them.  He told me to break it up to cover the fish and I turned and put my fist right into it and split it.  He looked at it and said "Ok, SmartA**, now do what you were told."  From there on it was sort of a game.


----------



## Nightingale (May 27, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 28, 2002)

Did you ever do fire breaks or use spacers on the bricks or boards?
:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2002)

The last time I did spacers it was 4 2x12's spaced 2 inches apart.  I tried 5, but guess I'm too short to get enough travel for it.  Never did a fire break, I'm not allowed to play with matches.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

Well, I'll talk to Tess and with a little instruction on how to ues them properly you may use them occasionally.... lol...

I used to do head breaks with 2 garden bricks... 2 x 5 x  24's  no spacers & 5 of those on fire with a sword/palm heel....

Looked cool...

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

Just don't mention the hairspray incident and you may convince her!   That break you described was a little confusing to someone like me, intellectually one step above an eggplant.  Would you expound?


----------



## Nightingale (May 31, 2002)

hairspray incident?

seig, you can't just toss that out and not elaborate! do tell.


----------

